# 2010 TDI Quattro - Instrument Cluster is Dead



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi
When I drove home from work today I noticed that my instrument cluster is dead, the following have simply stopped working :-
Speedo - Tacho - Fuel and Temp gauges - DIS - Milometer - Illumination - and when the doors are opened the interior lights don't come on, they do if I manually switch them on

Everything else is fine, all the warning lights, indicator lights, stereo, MFSW, heater controls ect

The car is a 2010 spec TDI Quattro 110K miles, I had a brand new quality battery a year ago, it starts spot on with no 'slow' turning over of the engine so I feel confident in saying the battery is not at fault
I have checked all the fuses and none are blown
I don't have access to VAGCOM so can't check/re-set anything of that nature.

Prior to this I've not had any issues. I did replace the battery neg lead last week as the batt terminal clamp had cracked, however this was done with a slave battery connected under the bonnet. When the job was done nothing needed re-setting,

Any suggestions before I have to take it to Audi

Regards Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, Check Fuse 33 again.
Hoggy


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestion Hoggy, I have checked it again plus changed it for another - sadly no success

Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shame, On my list, 33 is the only cluster supply fuse. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, I'm sure there was a post recently & IIRC it stated disconnect battery Neg cable, turn Ign ON, turn Ign OFF, Reconnect battery & turn Ign ON again & it cured it. Try it.
Hoggy.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi Hoggy

Once again, thank you for your reply with another suggestion

last night I did disconnect the neg cable but that did not work, however your suggestion of turning the ignition on and then off whilst the battery was disconnected has done the trick - What a weird fault !

Kindest regards Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ihs61 said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> Once again, thank you for your reply with another suggestion
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, Excellent [smiley=dude.gif] Another one to remember.
Hoggy.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes definitely a useful bit of info, I would love to know what caused the fault and how to fix works ? I guess we may never know

Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ihs61 said:


> Yes definitely a useful bit of info, I would love to know what caused the fault and how to fix works ? I guess we may never know Ian


Hi, Modern cars are computers on wheels & similar faults can happen on PCs. 
Remove battery, press PC start button & capacitors etc on motherboard are drained/reset, replace battery, PC starts up again.
Same reason it works on instrument cluster I would think.
Hoggy.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

My wife works in IT, that's exactly what she said 
Ian


----------



## Cormac (4 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ian, I'm sure there was a post recently & IIRC it stated disconnect battery Neg cable, turn Ign ON, turn Ign OFF, Reconnect battery & turn Ign ON again & it cured it. Try it.
> Hoggy.


Thank you my cluster froze a few days ago 2001 Roadster S-line. Found this thread and it totally reset and everything is good. Now I just need to figure out why at 4K RPMs it hesitates and stalls then pushes past.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

2001 would be Mk1 - not this forum…


----------

